# 1972 521 timing problems?????????



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

so the issue is i was changing the head gasket. it was the first time and i did not put the timing chain tenssioner block in before i removed the chain and it fell in releasing the tenssioner without me knowing. whenn i out the head back together the chain skipped some teath.

what can i do to retime it? im watching hainz the datson god but i dont think the video shows if the chain spun free form the crank?????

when the 1st cylinder is at tdc the distributor is at 11 and 29.

where should the valves be when the 1st cylender is at tdc?

any ideas help thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually when the chain drops, the best thing to do is to remove the front engine cover to reinstall the chain. A good time to inspect the tensioner foot and guides for wear and replace as necessary. Both valves will be closed on cylinder #1 if it is on #1 TDC.


----------

